# The_randomizer's Fluffy Fox Thread (cuteness warning)



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

Warning: This pictures will kill 56K connections and give you cuteness poisoning if you expand them, they're 2816 x 2112

Just for the heck of it, I'll post pictures of my recent experience with a fluffy fox because I'm a 27 year-old guy who isn't afraid to confess his soft spot for animals  No, she isn't mine, but lives under the care of a wonderful couple at a sanctuary. And before any animal activist says she needs to be released, it is imperative to understand that she, like many animals that live there, have had abusive backgrounds and deserve the love and care of the couple who run it.

Her name is Skitter, is essentially domesticated at this point and loves being around people!

Anyway, on to the pictures!


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 5, 2013)

Looks like she is trying to bite your arm off. Cute fox.


----------



## Chary (May 5, 2013)

I just died of cuteness overload. This is the most adorable thing ever.


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2013)

I've always wanted a pet fox!
Just look how fucking cute they are, they're like a cat and a dog  had a baby, plus 10 extra cute points!

Even though it's not your's, I am jelly that you got to play with one.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

Wombo Combo said:


> Looks like she is trying to bite your arm off. Cute fox.


 
That's their whole plan....they lull you into a false sense of security...then NOM! Right on the arm! Lol she's so cute!  When I went into her pen, she bolted right towards us (me, my sister her husband and my mother) all hyper and excited to see it. It was one of the most adorable things I've seen.



Chary said:


> I just died of cuteness overload. This is the most adorable thing ever.


I know right? I still have a crap load of pictures I plan on uploading, just didn't want to overload the servers with too much cuteness, that would cause a DDOS attack for sure  I had cuteness poisoning last week when I went there, but I still haven't recovered.



The Catboy said:


> I've always wanted a pet fox!
> Just look how fucking cute they are, they're like a cat and a dog had a baby, plus 10 extra cute points!
> 
> Even though it's not your's, I am jelly that you got to play with one.


Wow, I didn't know so many people would enjoy my pictures! I wish she was my pet because that would be effing awesome! Such a cute puffball! It's like a cat-dog mix behavior-wise, they're very unique and quixotic animals 

Dang, I'm going to upload more pictures of her!


----------



## Rydian (May 5, 2013)

That is effing adorable.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> That is effing adorable.


 
Aren't they? I can safely say that foxes (especially red foxes) are my favorite exotic canid, they're almost too much for me to handle 

Okay, more pictures below!


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 5, 2013)

Does't it hurt if she bites you?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Does't it hurt if she bites you?


Nah, it's a play bite, she doesn't put any pressure at all. Foxes feel and examine objects by play biting them since they don't really use their paws to feel. Admit it, you've succumbed to her cuteness


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 5, 2013)

I want one too :3 Too cute. Especially the 2nd pic. His/her face when you pet his/her head.


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 5, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> I want one too :3 Too cute. Especially the 2nd pic. His/her face when you pet his/her head.


Too cute for her own good. I swear foxes shouldn't be allowed to be that adorable, there must be a law somewhere 



Wombo Combo said:


>


It was bound to happen


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 5, 2013)

I was looking for a picture with a cat that could easily beat your fox in cuteness but I can't seem to find it anymore


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> I was looking for a picture with a cat that could easily beat your fox in cuteness but I can't seem to find it anymore


 
I don't like cats because I'm allergic to them. Canids/Vulpine is the way to go. Very few can surpass the cuteness of a fox, but the fact you posted here indicates that you at least admire the pictures, right?


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 5, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Chary (May 5, 2013)

The fox's expressions and facial features make it look a lot like my cat and dog combined into one being. He/She looks so sweet and lovable! Hnnnng, the cuteness! I can't handle the cuteness!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Yes.


Excellent, my plan has succeeded 



Chary said:


> The fox's expressions and facial features make it look a lot like my cat and dog combined into one being. He/She looks so sweet and lovable! Hnnnng, the cuteness! I can't handle the cuteness!


Vulpines are indeed odd creature as they're unlike any other canid out there. The fluffiness, the adorableness and cuteness are enough to make a full grown adult's heart melt into a puddle. Beware, foxes are too cute for their own good! I might even do an internship there!


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, I didn't know so many people would enjoy my pictures! I wish she was my pet because that would be effing awesome! Such a cute puffball! It's like a cat-dog mix behavior-wise, they're very unique and quixotic animals
> 
> Dang, I'm going to upload more pictures of her!


Are you kidding? Look at that little thing! It's as cute as puppy and a kitten trying to sleep in the same slipper!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Are you kidding? Look at that little thing! It's as cute as puppy and a kitten trying to sleep in the same slipper!


 
Good analogy! Foxes are simply too freakin' adorable! The fact my thread gets so many likes is heartening! Glad I posted these pictures!  And if I intern there, you can be sure I'll post more!


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (May 5, 2013)

...that's bloody adorable.

I was tempted to make a "I'll capture it to power my robot!" gag, but I... I just can't!

That's it. I give up being a villain. I can't do this anymore.

*runs off crying*

(Note: Not actually giving up. Just being less cruel to random animals)


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

Dr. Ivo Robotnik said:


> ...that's bloody adorable.
> 
> I was tempted to make a "I'll capture it to power my robot!" gag, but I... I just can't!
> 
> ...


 
See, even foxes can make the most hardened foes lose control over their evil ways.


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Good analogy! Foxes are simply too freakin' adorable! The fact my thread gets so many likes is heartening! Glad I posted these pictures! And if I intern there, you can be sure I'll post more!


Do it! The Temp needs more adorable fox pictures!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Do it! The Temp needs more adorable fox pictures!


 
Gonna hear back from the owner first in a week or so, but the likelihood is very high!  I still have more pictures right now that I'm going to post later today, but you're right, if there's anything the Temp needs more of, it's cute fox pictures. I should note that cute and fox should always be used in a synonymous fashion; those two words cannot be separated. 

I have a fever, and the only prescription is more foxes.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 5, 2013)

Aww man. So jealous of you. Hope you get to do your internship there


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Aww man. So jealous of you. Hope you get to do your internship there


I guess you could say it was a dream come true; being able to play with a fox is something not many get to do and to have a sanctuary 40 km away makes it all the more meaningful. She just bolted right up to me all hyper-like!


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (May 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I guess you could say it was a dream come true; being able to play with a fox is something not many get to do and to have a sanctuary 40 km away makes it all the more meaningful. She just bolted right up to me all hyper-like!


 
Frankly, it sounds like something that'd make my heart stop from the sheer adorableness of it all. 

And yes, even Dr. Robotnik is now less cruel by this. Of course, I- _he_ will not stop trying to take over the world. It's my_- HIS_ life's dream, after all.

*ahem*


----------



## p1ngpong (May 5, 2013)

Holy crap the_randomizer actually managed to post something that didn't either make me facepalm or despise him! 

Good job


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 5, 2013)

It would make a lovely pair of gloves or a hat


----------



## Densetsu (May 5, 2013)

Three different videos uploaded at different times by three different people of different foxes jumping on trampolines. And there's plenty more where that came from.  I'm convinced that foxes love trampolines.

You _must_ convince the owners to buy a trampoline for Skitter.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 5, 2013)

So _that's_ where Vuples ran off to!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Holy crap the_randomizer actually managed to post something that didn't either make me facepalm or despise him!
> 
> Good job


 






I'm glad you like the fox pictures!



pyromaniac123 said:


> It would make a lovely pair of gloves or a hat


 
Lolwut? Don't deny it, just let it go  You know you want to.



Densetsu said:


> Three different videos uploaded by three different people of different foxes jumping on trampolines. I'm convinced that foxes love trampolines.
> 
> You _must_ convince the owners to buy a trampoline for Skitter.



That would be too much for me to handle, seeing an-already super adorable fox become more adorable. I don't think my manhood could take it.
===============================================================


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 5, 2013)

Dr. Ivo Robotnik said:


> Frankly, it sounds like something that'd make my heart stop from the sheer adorableness of it all.
> 
> And yes, even Dr. Robotnik is now less cruel by this. Of course, I- _he_ will not stop trying to take over the world. It's my_- HIS_ life's dream, after all.
> 
> *ahem*








On topic.

Reasonably cute... but Huskies are where its at


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> On topic.
> 
> Reasonably cute... but Huskies are where its at


 
Please check the above post; I added more fox pics! 

But I do agree that huskies are cute, heck, most canids are!


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2013)

Can't handle the cuuuute


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 5, 2013)

Boop. Touched your nose!

Okay I think I check this thread out waaaaay to often O___o


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Boop. Touched your nose!
> 
> Okay I think I check this thread out waaaaay to often O___o


Oh, no worries. I want this thread to been seen by as many as possible. We've had too many negative and heated topics. I want to change that trend.



Veho said:


> Can't handle the cuuuute


 
It's a well-known fact that fluffy animals, especially vulpes vulpes (red fox) is known for making people (even men) lose control on their "daaaaaw" meters.  While they are hyper, bouncy creatures, they also can be very loving to humans, as I had experienced when I was there.


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (May 5, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> On topic.
> 
> Reasonably cute... but Huskies are where its at


 
You-

You-

I'll-

GAAAH!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 5, 2013)

Very cute. I can think of cuter animals, but that ranks pretty high on my cuteness scale


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Very cute. I can think of cuter animals, but that ranks pretty high on my cuteness scale


 
Glad you like them!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 5, 2013)

This thread only raises more: Where the hell did Vulpes go? questions


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> This thread only raises more: Where the hell did Vulpes go? questions


 
Why, in the animal sanctuary of course. That's where he (or she) went. 

Assimilate to the Foxes.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Why, in the animal sanctuary of course. That's where he (or she) went.
> 
> *Assimilate to the Foxes*.


Surely you would have caught Foxi by now then?
Why assimilate vulpy, but no foxi?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Surely you would have caught Foxi by now then?
> Why assimilate vulpy, but no foxi?


 
You will assimilate to all vulpines!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> You will assimilate to all vulpines!


But... what if I like the fox community of gbatemp? D:

Vulpy was cool, foxi is cool, catboy is a lucario now, which is a fox/jackal creature, he's cool.
As an impartial demon cat, I have to vouch for the safety of these overgrown dogs!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> But... what if I like the fox community of gbatemp? D:
> 
> Vulpy was cool, foxi is cool, catboy is a lucario now, which is a fox/jackal creature, he's cool.
> As an impartial demon cat, I have to vouch for the safety of these overgrown dogs!


 
Hear, hear! I believe that animals deserve the love and respect from mankind, such as when they're being taken care of as pets and in sanctuaries.
I'm thinking of changing my avatar to something....a little more fitting. Too bad I can't change my title...or can I?


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (May 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Hear, hear! I believe that animals deserve the love and respect from mankind, such as when they're being taken care of as pets and in sanctuaries.
> I'm thinking of changing my avatar to something....a little more fitting. Too bad I can't change my title...or can I?


 
Well, you'll note I have barely any posts, and changed my title to something wholly appropriate. If I can do it, I expect you to be able to do so as well. I mean, you've got almost four thousand posts. 'new member' is pushing the definition a tad, methinks.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2013)

Dr. Ivo Robotnik said:


> Well, you'll note I have barely any posts, and changed my title to something wholly appropriate. If I can do it, I expect you to be able to do so as well. I mean, you've got almost four thousand posts. 'new member' is pushing the definition a tad, methinks.


 
Done and done!


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


>



I DO THAT TO MY CATS but it just ticks them off.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I DO THAT TO MY CATS but it just ticks them off.


 
Well, she apparently didn't mind


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 6, 2013)




----------



## porkiewpyne (May 6, 2013)

^Can't tell if Vulpes is wishing to join in the fun or planning to kill us all...... with cuteness.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2013)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


 
Foxes like to sneak up on people...true story



porkiewpyne said:


> ^Can't tell if Vulpes is wishing to join in the fun or planning to kill us all...... with cuteness.


That's what they're best at, killing humans with cuteness one person at a time. It's working so far.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 6, 2013)

I knew Vulpy was still with us


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (May 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Done and done!


 
Good man!


----------



## Veho (May 6, 2013)

This is now a "post here fuzzy foxes" thread. 

Triangulating... 






Triangulating... 






Kill!


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2013)

Fox digging for treats. 







the-randomizer, post more pics!


----------



## Rydian (May 11, 2013)

^ - inb4 xuphor about snips


----------



## the_randomizer (May 11, 2013)

Veho said:


> Fox digging for treats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I will! Once I get back home form work! 
Plus I'll probably even intern at the sanctuary, then I'll be able to flood this thread even more with super fluffy (not to mention cuteness poisoning-inducing) foxes!

THEY'RE TOO CUTE!

Okay, I'll be sure to post more in a little bit, I need to visit my thread more often; there's been too much crap and negativity in these parts. I need my daily dosage of fluffiness.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 11, 2013)

Veho said:


> Fox digging for treats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I will! Once I get back home form work! 
Plus I'll probably even intern at the sanctuary, then I'll be able to flood this thread even more with super fluffy (not to mention cuteness poisoning-inducing) foxes!

THEY'RE TOO CUTE!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 11, 2013)

Veho said:


> Fox digging for treats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I will! Once I get back home form work! 
Plus I'll probably even intern at the sanctuary, then I'll be able to flood this thread even more with super fluffy (not to mention cuteness poisoning-inducing) foxes!

THEY'RE TOO CUTE!


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 

Dawwwwwww! Arctic foxes...THEY'RE SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE

Oh, and I have pictures of Skitter back in December 2012


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2013)

Rydian said:


> That is effing adorable.


EVEN BETTER THAN CATS!
Adorable, love these pictures.  Although, budgies are better, bitch.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> EVEN BETTER THAN CATS!
> Adorable, love these pictures. Although, budgies are better, bitch.


 
Regardless, glad so many people like these pictures! I should post cute fox (or any cute animal) pictures more often 

What I didn't expect was that foxes can be very loving/affectionate to humans, something I never fathomed would be possible. The combination of their cuteness, fluffiness and overall quirky behavior...there's nothing like foxes out there.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Regardless, glad so many people like these pictures! I should post cute fox (or any cute animal) pictures more often


They are adorable. But look at my little baby BINKY BUDGIE I FUCKING LOVE HIM


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> They are adorable. But look at my little baby BINKY BUDGIE I FUCKING LOVE HIM


 
Let's face it, we all have soft spots for animals. They're all TOO FREAKIN' ADORABLE  

Animals: The only thing on earth that melts our hearts and reduces full grown adults into a childlike state


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Let's face it, we all have soft spots for animals. They're all TOO FREAKIN' ADORABLE
> 
> Animals: The only thing on earth that melts our hearts and reduces full grown adults into a childlike state


Exactly. I love animals more than video games. I'd choose any animal over video games, TV, or any type of technology, if I had the choice. Every animal deserves the love a baby should be getting, too.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Exactly. I love animals more than video games. I'd choose any animal over video games, TV, or any type of technology, if I had the choice. Every animal deserves the love a baby should be getting, too.


 
Definitely, animals deserve our care and support, like in a sanctuary. The one I frequent I know for a fact are well loved and tended to, as most of the residents have had bad backgrounds, but are perfectly healthy. I hope to have the chance to return the favor by interning there. You love and care for animals, they pay back by showing their love. It's a win-win situation. I saw a video where this fox was nuzzling her handler, and I thought I heard my heart explode from seeing it. The owners take good care of her, the fox returns the favor.

I can post the video if anyone is interested 



nukeboy95 said:


>


  FLUFFY


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Definitely, animals deserve our care and support, like in a sanctuary. The one I frequent I know for a fact are well loved and tended to, as most of the residents have had bad backgrounds, but are perfectly healthy. I hope to have the chance to return the favor by interning there. You love and care for animals, they pay back by showing their love. It's a win-win situation. I saw a video where this fox was nuzzling her handler, and I thought I heard my heart explode from seeing it. The owners take good care of her, the fox returns the favor.
> 
> I can post the video if anyone is interested


*POST IT.  *But one thing I hate is how people keep their animals trapped inside a cage or in their home for a long time. I usually have my budgies out for flying around and discovering new things in my home. It's soo adorable. 
This little budgie in the picture below I have, she some how loves tires. I took her out to roam around, I had my bike out, to the front door. That little adorable cutie just ends up going up to my tire, and she kisses it, and she starts chirping at it. I seriously was about to faint over that, my heart exploded too. And this other budgie, whose picture I don't have, escaped the cage one day. Guess what? The cutie ends up sitting on my hangers. Chirping. I LOVE ANIMALS DAMN IT!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> *POST IT. *But one thing I hate is how people keep their animals trapped inside a cage or in their home for a long time. I usually have my budgies out for flying around and discovering new things in my home. It's soo adorable.
> This little budgie in the picture below I have, she some how loves tires. I took her out to roam around, I had my bike out, to the front door. That little adorable cutie just ends up going up to my tire, and she kisses it, and she starts chirping at it. I seriously was about to faint over that, my heart exploded too. And this other budgie, whose picture I don't have, escaped the cage one day. Guess what? The cutie ends up sitting on my hangers. Chirping. I LOVE ANIMALS DAMN IT!


 


Okay, be warned, you WILL get cuteness poisoning. As with most animals in sanctuaries, they become so tame/domesticated they can't possibly be released into the wild. Oh, the hilariously stupid comments on YouTube people post 



Again as with Dawn (the fox in the video) and Skitter, I've never seen foxes act so loving towards humans; it's very heartwarming to say the least. I hope to own a fox as a pet someday, but they are very high maintenance and require a lot of outdoor activity (running around in a huge yard that's escape-proof), forming a bond of trust, acclimating them to being around people, etc. It's a hard job, but it's worth it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Okay, be warned, you WILL get cuteness poisoning. As with most animals in sanctuaries, they become so tame/domesticated they can't possibly be released into the wild. Oh, the hilariously stupid comments on YouTube people post
> 
> 
> 
> Again as with Dawn (the fox in the video) and Skitter, I've never seen foxes act so loving towards humans; it's very heartwarming to say the least.



Oh, my GOD. That video, was just so adorable. I seriously need to kill myself. That is so adorable. I have like annoying guests over, but I need to scream right now to let out the poisoning. OMG.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Oh, my GOD. That video, was just so adorable. I seriously need to kill myself. That is so adorable. I have like annoying guests over, but I need to scream right now to let out the poisoning. OMG.


 
I knew you'd like it, and I hope everyone else who visits the thread does as well  With all the crap that's been happening on the forums, I need to visit this thread,  just to calm my nerves. I firmly believe that there are profound psychological benefits to interacting/seeing animals. 


I have a fever, and the only prescription is more foxes


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I knew you'd like it, and I hope everyone else who visits the thread does as well  With all the crap that's been happening on the forums, I need to visit this thread, just to calm my nerves. I firmly believe that there are profound psychological benefits to interacting/seeing animals.
> 
> 
> I have a fever, and the only prescription is more foxes


You know what? I love you.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> You know what? I love you.


 
Huh?! What for? 

Okay


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Huh?! What for?
> 
> Okay


For what? The love you give to the awesome animals, bro! Animals are NUMBER 3! RIGHT AFTER GOD (SORRY IF YOU'RE ATHEIST), AND PARENTS! I LOVE ANIMALS MAN!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> For what? The love you give to the awesome animals, bro! Animals are NUMBER 3! RIGHT AFTER GOD (SORRY IF YOU'RE ATHEIST), AND PARENTS! I LOVE ANIMALS MAN!


Why thank you! Animals are indeed awesome! There's just something about them that makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside  My sister used to have a dog while growing up (a mix of some sort, might have been part dingo), and she was a very hyper one at that! Unfortunately, she succumbed to kidney failure and was euthanized . That is the only issue with having pets, the eventual end of their lifespan, seeing as they pretty much become a part of the family. Where I live, owning a red fox (or other morphs) is legal, but they're very high maintenance and expensive to take care of. But again, they can be super affectionate animals, such is the case with Skitter, who took off like a rocket when she saw me for the first and second time.

If you could translate her funny noises into English, it would be "Oh hi human! You're in my pen now aren't you?! Well guess what, you're mine and you're never gonna leave me, are you!?" LOL she's so cute!


Spoiler



No worries about offending me, I'm not atheist btw


----------



## Rydian (May 15, 2013)

... 'yenas?


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 16, 2013)

LOOK! LOOK AT THIS CUTIE!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> ... 'yenas?




That's freakin adorable! 



ComeTurismO said:


> LOOK! LOOK AT THIS CUTIE!


Oh, thanks a lot! Now I need to go to the ER for cuteness poisoning.


----------



## Hecatia (May 18, 2013)

Foxes really are the cutest


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2013)

ctr3k said:


> Foxes really are the cutest


 
I'd say they're one of the most, if not the most adorable animal species out there 

Fluffy? Check.
Adorable? Check.
Hyperactive? Check.
Capable of being very loving/affectionate? Check.

They win. And here's another video showing a super cute fox!


----------



## izzydeank (May 18, 2013)

Awwwww that really is a cute fox. I never knew they could be so friendly.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2013)

izzydeank said:


> Awwwww that really is a cute fox. I never knew they could be so friendly.


 
Yeah, I was surprised to the first time I met her (Skitter), she went absolutely nuts when she saw us! I might be doing an internship there in the Summer, so I'll be able to post even more pictures. Foxes are very unique, they act like a cat and a dog mixed, but squeak or geckker when excited. Very mysterious animals.  They can even be sold as domesticated pets, but are very hard to take care of.  Glad you like them!


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Rydian (May 18, 2013)

Veho said:


> ~





Xuphor said:


> ~


Xuphor's running away from the EoF.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 18, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


>


 

FOXES ARE SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE


But seriously, I need this, I need to come to this thread, like really bad. I've been doing some pondering about, uh, recent events, and need a little more time. This is a sanctuary of sorts, if you catch my drift.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 20, 2013)

Random fox, clearly happy to be held by its owner...I mean come on, nothing beats a happy fox!


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (May 20, 2013)

That fox looks deliriously cheerful. That's just awesome.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Dr. Ivo Robotnik said:


> That fox looks deliriously cheerful. That's just awesome.


 
I know, right? If that fox ain't happy, I don't know what a happy fox is 

I mean, just look at it, both the person and fox are elated, and the very notion that foxes can be so affectionate only intensifies their cuteness IMHO.


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2013)

I found a gallery of photos of foxes making the  face. Here you go: 




Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (May 23, 2013)

Veho said:


> I found a gallery of photos of foxes making the  face. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Those foxes are SO BLOODY ADORABLE! I can't handle their cuteness, their fluffiness, and the noises they make! Happy foxes are happy. Thanks for sharing that, it really made my day!


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (May 24, 2013)

Here's one that was linked to me by a mate of mine after I showed him this thread:


----------



## the_randomizer (May 25, 2013)

Dr. Ivo Robotnik said:


> Here's one that was linked to me by a mate of mine after I showed him this thread:





That Georgian White and the noises he makes.....!  Oh, and I'd recommend pausing at 3:11, it's the best pose in the video!


----------



## Chary (May 25, 2013)

They're so fluffy-wuffey, and cute, and adorable, and cute. Oh, and did I mention that foxes are cute?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 25, 2013)

Chary said:


> They're so fluffy-wuffey, and cute, and adorable, and cute. Oh, and did I mention that foxes are cute?


 

Nope!  But yeah, in my opinion, foxes are some of the most, if not most adorable animals on the
planet, hands down! The fact they make such hilarious noises only intensifies their cuteness There's something about them that makes people feel good, happy and positive.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 26, 2013)

Here's some more I found, and next week, I'll be visiting someone's pet fox, who's a cross fox and super fluffy!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 28, 2013)

Okay, here's the Coup de grâce for fox pictures, and believe me, if nothing gives cuteness poisoning more than this...He's too cute for his own good 

Just a bit of background, his name is Fable, is a cross fox and is owned by a friend of mine who lives about 16 KM from where I live, so pretty close. He's an absolutely nut job and went crazy when he saw my parents and I. He's such a cute puffball, just like Skitter!






































I've a few more to upload of me holding him, but uh, there's a slight issue with that....

Should I upload them anyway?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2013)

UPDATE 6/6/13! Pictures of Skitter incoming!  I started my internship at the animal sanctuary, so when I was finished, her owner allowed me to enter her pen and interact with this cute puffball


----------



## Rydian (Jun 7, 2013)

Totally showed the above batch of pics to my dad, he thought it was cute.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Totally showed the above batch of pics to my dad, he thought it was cute.


 

It's a scientific fact that it's impossible for foxes not to be cute, fluffy and, well, cute  Glad both you and your dad like 'em!   Both Skitter and Fable (the cross fox in the last page at the top) were very affectionate and go crazy when they see people.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2013)

Emergersh, merr flerry ferxes!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 20, 2013)

Update! Went back to the sanctuary today and while she didn't have me do much interning (due to a school wanting to have a field trip for third graders and not planning ahead of time), the owner said to me "You know what, I'll just let you sit by their cages, talk to them, take pictures and gain their trust!" So it was win-win.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 20, 2013)

That's a weird looking monkey.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 20, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> That's a weird looking monkey.


 

Oh you!  At least you looked at the pictures. I take it you like foxes?


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh you!  At least you looked at the pictures. I take it you like foxes?


 
I pretty much love all animals. Can't stand animal cruelty in any way. Foxes are very nice creatures and this is no exception


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 20, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> I pretty much love all animals. Can't stand animal cruelty in any way. Foxes are very nice creatures and this is no exception


 

As do I, animals should be treated with love and respect. She went absolutely nuts, and since I'm an intern there, I get to see her every two weeks; that right there makes the drive worthwhile IMHO. Her name is Skitter and she is in the care of a very loving couple who love and respect all animals. I never thought that foxes could be so affectionate until I started going to the sanctuary . I was stressed out due to a mix up they had with a school (they perform shows and the like) and I could feel her being upset, but as she ran the show, she allowed me to sit next to the animals and let me pet them, talk them, develop trust, etc. It was very therapeutic. I can't get over the eighth one where she's smiling. Happy fox is happy.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> As do I, animals should be treated with love and respect. She went absolutely nuts, and since I'm an intern there, I get to see her every two weeks; that right there makes the drive worthwhile IMHO. Her name is Skitter and she is in the care of a very loving couple who love and respect all animals. I never thought that foxes could be so affectionate until I started going to the sanctuary . I was stressed out due to a mix up they had with a school (they perform shows and the like) and I could feel her being upset, but as she ran the show, she allowed me to sit next to the animals and let me pet them, talk them, develop trust, etc. It was very therapeutic.


 
That's pretty awesome. I couldn't work with animals. I would get to attached. If anything happened to an animal I had been looking after, I would be heart broken.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 20, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> That's pretty awesome. I couldn't work with animals. I would get to attached. If anything happened to an animal I had been looking after, I would be heart broken.


 

I know right? It's a pretty awesome opportunity, and I never thought that I'd ever get a chance to do something like interacting with exotic animals. I may be a stranger to the fox, but she doesn't care, no matter who you are, she'll just go right up to ya and demand ear scratches, belly rubs, etc and squeak in delight (or squeal, foxes make funny cute noises  ). Imagine a cat and dog combined, that is how foxes behave, they do have a very unique odor that people don't like, but it doesn't really bother me that much. 

As far as getting attached, that's the major issue with animals; they essentially become a part of a family, we grow to love them and they love us back, then they either die or get killed and it's very heart-wrenching. But, that's one topic I'm very keen on avoiding. There's plenty more pics to come!


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 20, 2013)

I won't lie, that is one of the cutest things I've ever seen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 20, 2013)

Sagat said:


> I won't lie, that is one of the cutest things I've ever seen.


 

Glad you like the pictures, and yes, Skitter is definitely one of the cutest foxes out there; the fact I get to intern there makes the experience all the more special to me  I hope that posting such cute pictures helps people ease themselves from the tension we've all be feeling the past couple of days


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 21, 2013)

Round two! Fight!!!




































Skitter wins. Flawless victory!


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry for bumping, but this is the only appropriate thread for this image:


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2013)

Veho said:


> Sorry for bumping, but this is the only appropriate thread for this image:


 


Oh I don't mind at all! That picture.....GAAAAH, SO CUTE!!!!!!  

Veho Can you please post that over in here?

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the_randomizers-internship-animal-adventures.350349/page-10

This is my new thread now, but please, it would be greatly appreciated   Oh, and I have even more fox pics to post over there


----------

